# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  produženo dojenje s petgodišnjakom

## vaness

moj sin ima pet godina a još uvijek je na prsima. bar dva puta dnevno.a prije spavanja obavezno.njemu ne smeta a ni meni iako znam da ćemo

 uskoro morati prestati, bilo je to najljepše razdoblje u našim životima.

----------


## kljucic

Čini mi se da i moj ide u tom smjeru, prema petici. Ali meni je već malo naporno jer je u tandemu. Mislim da ću morati prerezati. Iako, to sam si rekla i prije 2 godine  :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nemojte se curke previse opterecivati. Kad ispadnu mlijecni zubi i kad krene drugi trajni zub, fizicki vise nece moci dojiti, tako da ce tad sigurno prestati, a ispadanje zubi dolazi uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## anđeo26012013

malo mi je to dugo,ali dojenje je vjerujem nešto najljepše što možeš pružiti svome djetetu i budite sretne što vam tako dobro ide  :Smile:

----------


## Diana72

> Nemojte se curke previse opterecivati. Kad ispadnu mlijecni zubi i kad krene drugi trajni zub, fizicki vise nece moci dojiti, tako da ce tad sigurno prestati, a ispadanje zubi dolazi uskoro


Kako misliš, da fizički neće biti moguće dojiti? zbog trajnih zubi ili nekog drugog razloga?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> Kako misliš, da fizički neće biti moguće dojiti? zbog trajnih zubi ili nekog drugog razloga?


tako je

----------


## Argente

Zanimljivo, može li netko objasniti zašto, što onemogućava dojenje s trajnim zubima? I zašto baš drugi zub?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

zvižde,  ne mogu uhvatiti

----------


## gita75

Ah, dobro da moja srednja nije dojila do ispadanja zubi. Ispali su joj sa sedam godina :D.

----------


## Argente

Aha, dakle, problem je u rupi koja prethodi nicanju trajnih zubi? S jednom rupom još mogu uhvatiti ali s dvije nikako?

----------


## cvijeta73

a šta to tebe tako muči i zanima argente, jel od rupe il od zubi?  :lool: 
gita, moja m za par dana slavi sedmi, svi zubi na broju, niti se ne mrdaju  :Undecided:

----------


## pomikaki

mi smo prestali nešto prije ispadanja zubi  :Smile:  s 5 g i par mjeseci
na moj nagovor, do tad me nije smetalo, a onda mi je zbog nekih okolnosti bilo dosta
ona je odmah pristala - kooperativno dijete  :Smile:  - ali me neko vrijeme hvatala za cice, a kad sam se pobunila rekla mi je, otprilike, da moram shvatiti da je bila nasilno otkinuta s cice  :Rolling Eyes: 
inače je prošlo prilično glatko

----------


## Argente

Bitno je cvijeto, jer ako je od rupe, onda se može vratit sisi kad trajni izrastu  :lool:

----------


## pomikaki

> Bitno je cvijeto, jer ako je od rupe, onda se može vratit sisi kad trajni izrastu


ti zubići dosta sporo rastu, dovoljno da se odviknu (pretpostavljam)
navodno nakon dužeg prekida djeca izgube tehniku sisanja i ne mogu se opet vratiti, neovisno o dobi i zubima

----------

